# Skunk Fun



## SeaFaring

I went fly fishing for wild trout today at Gunpowder Falls state park in Maryland. I hooked up twice, but both times the trout spit my size 16 hare’s ear nymph before I landed it. The first one threw the hook by leaping like a 7” long sailfish though - it was pretty astonishing. 

That said even though I didn’t catch anything, it was actually my first trout fishing trip ever, so I’m pretty jazzed. Temps ranged between 25 and 30 degrees, I didn’t see anyone else fishing while I was in the water, but I did see a few other folks out from the car later. 

I eventually quit after 2 hours or so because I had forgotten my tippet spool and ran out of leader material. 

One snag that was particularly poetic was when I hung my nymph up in a tree, but not on a branch. I snagged another fisherman’s snagged tippet that was left up there (well out of reach). Amusingly, we both used the same strike indicator. 

Anyway, the reason I wrote this post even though I didn’t land any fish was because the scenery was stunning and I did manage to get some decent photos. 

Big thumbs up for my DeWalt heated jacket. Kept me warm the whole time with minimal bulk. 





































Finally, some shots from the top of the dam that feeds these trout waters. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Getting two takes has to be motivating for a future trip. I would like to try fly fishing one of these days. It looks like an entirely different experience. Tying your own flies also looks like it would be enjoyable. But first I need to learn how to cast. I think I'll use barbless hooks so it won't hurt so much when I have to remove one from my ear. LOL.


----------



## SeaFaring

I caught myself in the ear today, but mercifully only with the strike indicator (really a bobber - strike indicator seems so pretentious). 

I think I lost my hits because I am so used to circle hooks from my Chesapeake Bay trips that my hooksets were weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Anytime that you have a fish on, even momentarily, its a rush. I love it! Sometimes, we just have an -early- catch and release.

With regard to your comment...
*"One snag that was particularly poetic was when I hung my nymph up in a tree, but not on a branch. I snagged another fisherman’s snagged tippet that was left up there (well out of reach). Amusingly, we both used the same strike indicator."*

I was in a bait camp in TN. buying some lures last Summer. I commented on how some of the new lures were $10.00 to $25.00 each. 

The owner told me that he took an extendible golf-ball-retriever and made up a hook-end for it. He proceeded to run down a near-by shoreline and picked $50.00 worth of lures out of over-hanging branches. One or two of the lures were his from earlier trips. I have a similar pole in my boat now.

rich


----------



## SeaFaring

I like the idea of a lure-recovery rod. The nymphs I was using were too small to be seen at that distance, but the bobbers weren’t. And when bass fishing, I’ve lost a Rapala or two to shabby casting, and seen salvage opportunities as well. 

Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Many golfers will have a broken ball retriever around.


----------



## LDUBS

When we were kids we used to walk along the banks sniping for snagged lures. Best when the reservoir was drawn down. Come to think of it, I think I would still enjoy doing that given the chance. Haha.


----------



## gnappi

"Early catch and release" 

I gotta remember that one.


----------



## bcbouy

i call it a long line release.


----------



## SeaFaring

gnappi said:


> "Early catch and release"
> 
> I gotta remember that one.



We can even make it sound morally superior. How about “high-survival catch and release fishing”

[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaFaring

bcbouy said:


> i call it a long line release.



It really reduces stress on the fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

*"It really reduces stress on the fish!"*

THAT is a good one! Best I've heard yet, on the subject.


----------

